# Need HELP or Advice



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

HI! Im a middle schooler and i want to breed some bettas but i dont think i have the time so im trying to decide if i should or shoudnt. I probably wont because my female just died last week but im planning to get a new younger one with a younger male.

HELP PLEASE!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Have you had other fish breed for you? Bettas are considered kind of advanced for a couple reasons. The adults are so aggressive they injure or kill each other, the fry are so tiny that they really need live food and lot of water changes, and they make so many babies you need lots of tanks to grow them out. Livebearers are easy, cichlid are intermediate, and bettas are a lot of work. If you decide to do it, get a good book and look for a betta societiy to get tips from. Bettas have their own show circuit like cats, dogs, & guppies.


----------



## Leeny (Apr 12, 2009)

If you say you don't have the time, then you probably don't. Newborn fry take up a LOT of time.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

keep in mind that you will a a separate container to house each of the young males as soon as you can sex them.. i have had spawns of bettas as big as 300.. if half of them are males; you will need a few good sized tanks for the females and 150 small ones for the males... you will have to 100% water changes on all of the male containers every couple of days.. 
but if you don't mind doing all of this work; you will get some amazing fish...


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

aaaa..... its almost summer and im planning to spawn some bettas with my friend. is there any way you can determine how many fry there will be or is that impossible?


----------

